
Six principles for making new things - rammy1234
http://www.paulgraham.com/newthings.html
======
rammy1234
for impatients,

excerpt from essay

Here it is: I like to find (a) simple solutions (b) to overlooked problems (c)
that actually need to be solved, and (d) deliver them as informally as
possible, (e) starting with a very crude version 1, then (f) iterating
rapidly.

